# Look How Close This Is Tied To Our LA City Attorney. WOW !



## thirteenknots (Oct 7, 2021)

United States AG Merrick Garland issues the below " Memorandum " which is a direct threat to
all parents in the United States if you vocally protest the school boards curriculum.

Partnership Among Federal, State, Local, Tribal and Territorial Law Enforcement to Address Threats Against School Administrators, Board Members, Teachers, and Staff (justice.gov) 

Now lets follow the bread crumbs:

US AG Merrick Garland has a daughter
His Daughter is:
Rebecca Garland
She is married to:
Xan Tanner
Xan Tanner a Yale University Graduate is the Co-Founder of Panorama Education:
The other Co-Founder is Aaron Feuer 
Aaron Feuer also a graduate of Yale University is the son of:
Mike Feuer
Mike Feuer is Los Angeles City Attorney:
Mike Feuer is running for Mayor of LA.

Panorama Education is the entity selling curriculum to School districts that
AG Merrick Garland is directly associated with.

California School systems ARE using material from Panorama Education.

The School surveys and how they are conducted is a topic.

Mark Zuckerburgs donations and association with Panorama is another.

What exactly is the curriculum/surveys/material the parents are so upset about ?

That is an open question that should be explored !


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> United States AG Merrick Garland issues the below " Memorandum " which is a direct threat to
> all parents in the United States if you vocally protest the school boards curriculum.
> 
> Partnership Among Federal, State, Local, Tribal and Territorial Law Enforcement to Address Threats Against School Administrators, Board Members, Teachers, and Staff (justice.gov)
> ...


Why?


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 12, 2021)

Nonononono said:


> Why?


Why not ?

Discussing the curriculum our children are being exposed to
is paramount to parenting 101.

Threatening the parents for enquiring about the curriculum 
they had no choice in choosing is counterproductive at the
very least.

Have YOU read the full curriculum being challenged by parents ?

I gather you have not by your enquiry.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 13, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Why not ?
> 
> Discussing the curriculum our children are being exposed to
> is paramount to parenting 101.
> ...


How?


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 14, 2021)

Nonononono said:


> How?


The bell rang for class, off you go.
Na. Zip it, no more games. 
Off you go.
Let's go, off to class Brandon.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 14, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> The bell rang for class, off you go.
> Na. Zip it, no more games.
> Off you go.
> Let's go, off to class Brandon.


Who?


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 28, 2021)

Why Zuckerberg 'likes' Panorama - Bing video


----------

